# Entscheidungshilfe: MSI GT72 mit GTX970M vs. Medion Erazer X7835 mit GTX980M



## Tobbster (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich möchte mir ein neues Gaming-Laptop zum Spielen und Arbeiten kaufen, da mein altes nicht mehr ausreicht. Weil ich den Laptop als Desktop Replacement nutze, möchte ich mir ein leistungsstarkes und hochwertiges Gerät kaufen mit denen ich auch aktuelle Spiele wie The Witcher 3 in hohen bis Ultra-Details spielen kann. Die Diskussion um die Notwendigkeit eines Gaming-Notebooks möchte hier bitte vermeiden. Ich weiß, dass es deutlich teurer ist als ein Desktop, mir stehen aber in den nächsten zwei Jahren durch Studium und Praktika mehrere Umzüge bevor, sodass ein stationärer Rechner nicht in Frage kommt. Ich habe mich jetzt schon seit etwa 2 Wochen durch Dutzende von Foren und Testberichten gelesen und hatte mich vor einigen Tagen eigentlich für dieses Gerät entschieden:

MSI GT72-2QD81FD Dominator Notebooks gÃ¼nstig bei SATURN bestellen

Vom GT72 habe ich recht viel positives gelesen, die Hardware passt zu meinen Anforderungen, nur die fehlende SSD stört mich. Dazu liegt das Gerät ziemlich genau in meinem Budget von 1500 Euro. „Leider“ ist das Modell zurzeit nicht mehr verfügbar, sodass ich auch nach Alternativen umgesehen habe und gerade dieses Gerät von Medion gefunden:

MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7835 (MD 99121)

Das Notebook ist nur 100 Euro teurer, besitzt dafür aber eine GTX 980M, eine SSD und 16GB Arbeitsspeicher. Verführt von der High-End Grafikkarte war ich schon kurz davor das Gerät zu kaufen, zwei Dinge lassen mich aber doch noch zögern. Zum einen die hohe Lautstärkeentwicklung (siehe Test von Notebookcheck: Test Medion Erazer X7835 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests ) und die Größe des Laptops (über 6cm dick). Die restlichen Nachteile wie z.B. ein fehlendes IPS-Panel stören mich eigentlich nicht. 

Was meint ihr? Sollte ich der Qualität den Vorzug geben und den MSI-Rechner mit den schlechteren Spezifikationen nehmen? Oder haltet ihr die Nachteile des Medions für ertragbar angesichts der Leistung und des unschlagbaren Preises? 

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Firehunter_93 (9. Juni 2015)

Vom Design her finde ich das MSI schöner als das Medion, bloß MSI soll es auch wohl nicht so mit der Kühlung und Lautstärke drauf haben und Medion eig auch nicht wirklich. Das MSI sollte aber von der Qualität her überlegen sein gegenüber dem Medion. Wenn du ein richtig kühles Gamingnotebook haben möchtest, solltest du dich vll noch bei ASUS umsehen, die sind da Spitze! Für das MSI spricht noch, dass du Teile wie die Graka später aufrüsten könntest. Bei dem Medion ist die verlötet.


----------



## Ralle82 (9. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht wäre das etwas für dich:
Notebook-Konfigurator - S-Serie (Special) - Notebook-Konfigurator | MIFcom - PC Online-Shop
Liegt sogar unter deinem Budget und du kannst noch eine SSD hinzu konfigurieren (und bei Bedarf die HDD und/oder den Arbeitsspeicher erweitern)... 

BEACHTE: Kein OS, kein optisches Laufwerk!

Gruß


----------



## iTzZent (9. Juni 2015)

@*Firehunter_93*      nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich auch am besten raushalten. Ich kläre deinen Post mal lieber auf, bevor noch jemand diesen "Blödsinn" liest.

1. das Medion Erazer X7835 stammt genauso von MSI wie das MSI GT72. Das Medion basiert auf dem MSI MS-1763 Barebone, welchen MSI auch beim MSI GT70 verwendet.
2. Das GT72 hat ein optimales Kühlsystem, genauso wie der MS-1763 Barebone. Im Idle nahezu lautlos, unter Last macht es das was es machen soll, es kühlt die Komponenten anständig. Es gibt keine Überhitzungen oder sonstige Probleme. Einzig die Lautstärke unter Last ist im direkten Vergleich zu gleichschnellen Asus Notebooks der G Serie halt etwas lauter, denn Asus hat mit Abstand das leisteste Kühlsystem, hat dafür aber andere ausschlaggebende Nachteile (lässt sich nicht reinigen, CPU und GPU sind fest verlötet und schwer zu erreichen!)
3. Die Qualität vom Medion Erazer ist genauso wie den Geräten von MSI. Einzig der Displaydeckel besitzt keine Aluplatte beim Medion, der Rest ist identisch (mit dem GT70 verglichen). Das GT72 ist halt der Nachfolger vom GT70, von dem hat Medion aber noch keine Version rausgebraucht, ob dies überhaupt geschieht, seih dahingestellt.
4. Beim MSI GT72 ist nur die GPU gesteckt, die CPU ist fest verlötet. Beim Medion Erazer sind CPU und GPU natürlich gesteckt und lassen sich problemlos austauschen.

@*Tobbster* ich würde dir ehr zum GT72 raten, da dies ein IPS Display besitzt. Dazu kommt nicht, das es ein deutlich stärkeres Netzteil besitzt, denn beim MS-1763 Barebone gibt es nur ein mageres 180W Netzteil, welches gerade so ausreicht, sich aber sehr stark erwärmt, weil es stets am Limit arbeitet.


----------



## img05 (9. Juni 2015)

Also ich hatte ein GT70 0ne.
War sehr zufrieden, würde ich immer wieder zu MSI greifen bei Notebooks.
Preis/Leistung war da echt gut.
Medion kann ich nichts zu sagen, aber die lesen sich meistens auch ganz gut, ich hab aber nie eins getestet.
Ich denke mit MSI kann man schon nichts falsch machen, kann mir aber wiederum auch nicht vorstellen das Medion schlecht ist oder so.


----------



## Tobbster (9. Juni 2015)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!
@Ralle82  Ein selbst konfigurierter Laptop kommt für mich leider nicht in Frage, weil ich das Gerät gerne auf Raten bzw. per Nullprozentfinanzierung kaufen möchte und nur wenige Onlineshops das anbieten (bin noch Student). 
Ich habe mir heute auch noch ein paar Videos angesehen und bin mir mittlerweile ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr so sicher über die beiden Laptops von oben. Das sind ja schon ziemliche Brecher. Ich möchte den Laptop auch ab und an mit in die Uni nehmen und überlege ob es dann nicht doch ein flacher 15 Zoller sein soll. Was haltet ihr zum Beispiel von dem:

MSI GE62-2QFUi781 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") 4K UHD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 970M / Win8.1] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Eine 970M soll es natürlich trotzdem sein, mit 2,4kg ist der aber angenehm leicht. Nur die Hitzeentwicklung und die Lautstärke machen mir etwas Sorgen. Darüber hinaus hat er ein glänzendes 4k-UHD-Display. In dem Bereich kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Lohnt sich das? Irgendwie bin ich mir insgesamt etwas unschlüssig...


----------



## drebbin (9. Juni 2015)

Laut viele Berichten, uA auch hier im Forum, ist der Support von Medion unter aller Sau.
Im Zweifelsfalle würde ich also auch zu msi tendieren.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (10. Juni 2015)

@ Itzzent: Ich wollte die Kühlung von dem MSI auch nicht schlecht reden, aber ASUS ist da einfach besser. Dass die GPU beim Medion nicht verlötet ist, wusste ich wirklich nicht. Danke für die Info


----------



## Ralle82 (10. Juni 2015)

Tobbster schrieb:


> Nur die Hitzeentwicklung und die Lautstärke machen mir etwas Sorgen. Darüber hinaus hat er ein glänzendes 4k-UHD-Display. In dem Bereich kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Lohnt sich das? Irgendwie bin ich mir insgesamt etwas unschlüssig...



Also zur Hitzeentwicklung kann ich nicht viel sagen, jedoch musst du bei Leistung eine gewisse Lautstärke zugunsten der Kühlung von CPU/GPU in Kauf nehmen! Dass lässt sich bei einem Gaming-Notebook nicht vermeiden... Vielleicht kann ein Besitzer des Modells noch etwas genaueres sagen.
Bezüglich des Displays: Ich selber besitze ein IPS-Modell mit 15,6" und einer Auflösung von 2.880x1.620! Wenn ich nochmal wählen dürfte würde ich eines mit FHD nehmen, da ich diese Auflösung überwiegend nutze und sie mittlerweile für eine Notebook dieser Größe für ausreichend halte. Des Weiteren habe ich ein Non-glare Display, welches ich auf keinen Fall mit einem glänzenden tauschen wollte. Das empfindet aber auch jeder anders...
Gruß


----------

